# Read a good book lately



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

This is such an interesting group of people I'd love to know what your favority books have been...

Off the top of my head, I've really enjoyed:
"Water for Elephants" by Sara Gruen
"The Secret Life of Bees" by Sue Monk Kidd

(And no, I don't just read books about animals.)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I used to love to read books, but my havs are not fans of me doing this. They would rather have me playing with them. 

And now I am studying for a big certification exam, I am hoping my dogs will run around outside if I am out there with them studying.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jill, those were two of my favorites. Don't you just want to be adopted by the women in "secret life of bees" I also loved The Kite Runner. We had a thread a while back on books too...

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1633&highlight=books


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I have read both of these books. I read a lot. I just finished "Love In The Time Of Cholera" by Gabriel Garcia Marquez. Has anyone else read this book? My daughter and I have different opinions as to the main theme of the book. I saw it as a book based on the value of the elderly which I based my opinion on two sentences, one in the first chapter and the other sentence in the last chapter. My daughter saw it as a love story. Anyone else have an opinion? I read a lot of historical type books, some biographies and some based on facts with made up stories to creat a novel.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm reading /Betrayal by John Lescroart...one of my favorite authors. Before that, it was Exile by Richard North Patterson. Next up is the new Sophie Kinsella, but I don't remember the name of the book. I loved The Kite Runner and A Thousand Splendid Suns. Reading is one of my favorite things to do, but I don't have a lot of time to do it, so I bought a leather bookweight to hold my books open, and I read while I'm blow drying my hair every morning. Which explains why I'm either a) late, or b) a mess.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I read fast stuff-any thing that Rita Mae Brown writes-I love her series that she writes with the help of sneaky Pie Brown and am so hooked on her series about Sister Jane Arnold & the Virginia Hunt Club. All the animals have things to say and they are pretty good mysteries.

Pat


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jill I loved Water for Elephants! I kept telling my husband, I know this would make the best movie (I want to make one someday) and of course it's been snatched up and Hollywood is going to make it into a movie.

My favorite book of the year is Eat, Pray, Love and everyone I know that has read it absolutely devours it, and these people are all so different from each other.

Right now, I'm reading Infidel and it's really intriguing, difficult subject matter sometimes, but really interesting.

I too have spent a lot less time knitting and reading since Posh's arrival, I would much rather play or brush her


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been reading Everybody Who Was Anybody...a biography of Gertrude Stein and that whole crowd, Picasso, etc that were hanging out in Paris. 

I hate to admit it but, although I read tons of books, most of them are fluff! Fluffy romance or historical romance. I loved Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series...and oh the shame...Harry Potter! :redface: I like to read about an hour every night before bed...something fluffy and not scary and not thoughtful! It helps me go to sleep in a good frame of mind. In the morning with my coffee, I read more serious books. I liked the Secret Life of Bees too....oh and The Mermaid Chair by the same author. 

Two of my favorite novels were Where the Heart Is (Billy Letts). I read it about two years before Oprah picked it...and The Dreaming (Barbara Wood).

Oh, Amy...I liked Eat, Pray, Love too!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

havaluv said:


> ...and oh the shame...Harry Potter! :redface:


I loved Harry Potter! I also really enjoyed the Narnia series and recently read The Golden Compass to see what all of the hoopla was about. Enjoyed the book, but missed most of the references that upset so many people


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

The Secret Life of Bees is one of my all time favorites. Actually made me cry.
I loved the women in that book.

I enjoyed the Infidel and the Kite Runner too.
I just finished Eat Pray Love, which I couldn't put down. 

A good non-fiction was Glass Castles by Jeannette Wall.

Suite Francais (sp?) by Irene Nemirovsky was also very good.

I love to read. It is my favorite hobby, along with my dogs.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, I'm so excited, what a great list!!! Missy, thanks for the thread reference - that's a fantastic list. Half of the fun for me is going to the bookstore and browsing. I'm currently reading "The Lost Ark of the Covenant - Solving the 2,500 year old mystery of the fabled biblical Ark" (a real-life account). I'm not very far but have been pleasantly surprised at how interesting it is.

Another of my favorite hobbies (although since Cody & Tess moved in I haven't had much time for) is jigsaw puzzles. A few years ago I did one that was over 9,000 pieces - it was over 6' x 4.5'. It took me almost a year to complete - and when I got done, I was missing 1 piece!!! (I found it months later, after I had taken the puzzle apart, under a table.:brick:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I read "Tenderbar" on vacation and really liked it.....different, but really good. And most of " a walk in the woods" by Bill Bryson. I love his humor. 

I've also been reading a bunch of non-fiction books (well, mostly listening to audio books - Eckhart Tolle's audio just about killed me), some are definitely more inspirational than others. 

If anyone has any suggestions for inspirational books that really did something for you, let me know. I enjoyed "the success principles" and will listen to that many times over on my ipod. Just good, positive stuff.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

EVERYTHING by John Grisham.
The Year of Wonders
Quinlan, Picoult, Henri Nouwen, Jan Carol, 
Secret Life of Bees
Empire Falls
...Too many books, not enough time!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Alexa said:


> If anyone has any suggestions for inspirational books that really did something for you, let me know. I enjoyed "the success principles" and will listen to that many times over on my ipod. Just good, positive stuff.


I love reading anything by Henri Nouwen...his books have meaning for anyone...not just Catholics.

He worked with multiply-handicapped adults, and his humbling reverence of the disabled is so enriching and inspirational. Beautiful examples of generous giving, inspiring selflessness, and appreciation of the very simple things.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Alexa said:


> IEckhart Tolle's audio just about killed me)
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions for inspirational books that really did something for you, let me know. Just good, positive stuff.


So does that mean you liked Tolle's book or not? I've picked this book up a dozen times in the bookstore and never made it to the register with it.

Have you considered "The Last Lecture" by Randy Pausch? It just came out this week and sounds very positive although I suspect it may require a box of kleenex - He was on PrimeTime on this past Wednesday night.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I've also been reading a bunch of non-fiction books (well, mostly listening to audio books - Eckhart Tolle's audio just about killed me), some are definitely more inspirational than others.


 Alexa, what do you mean? You liked it or hated it?

I tried to read his "The Power of Now" I can't remember if I finished it, but I remember not liking it very much. I've thought about picking up his new one since everyone is reading it with Oprah, but haven't convinced myself to do it yet. Is anyone else reading it?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

haha...Jill...great minds think alike, we posted at the same time!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

My initial response was mostly to the audiobook. Mr. Tolle has a very strong German accent, combined with British pronounciation. And he talks in a verrrrrry monotone way. It was extremely hard for me to get into the book because of that. I was so focused on how he narrated it, that it was very distracting. It took me a good couple of hours (out of 9 or so hours total) before I could get into it.

The content is actually not bad. It makes you think deeply about some things and I think everyone can get something out of it. Do take his advice with a grain of salt, since we are talking about another single, childless man giving advice....life is NOT like that in most households. So, to me it's not all really practical, but good things to ponder. I'm glad I listened all the way through it, but there are definitely other books that are speaking to me more.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

If anyone likes good writing and really original mysteries, I recommend Nevada Barr's series about woman park ranger Anna Pigeon. Yes, sounds odd, but Nevada is a great author and her books will keep you up til past midnight! Nevada writes in a series, the first being Track of the Cat, which is not her best, but because the character develops, it is best to start with that one. Her last book, unfortunately, was delayed by Hurricane Katrina (Barr lives near New Orleans) but I can't wait for it to come out. Tony Hillerman is also one of my favorite authors, particulary his earlier books. I loved Fay Kellerman, with her crime series with a Orthodox Jewish couple as the main characters; warning - her story lines get a little "rough - close your eyes" and how can you close your eyes when you're reading? Anyway, I think she quit writing that series. I am really NOT a mystery nut, believe it or not. Another favorite author is Francine Rivers. Her Atonement Child and The Last Sin Eater are two of her best. And I enjoy the "Amish" romantic fiction, by both Beverly Lewis and Wanda Brunstetter, gentle, sweet reads. Going back in history, I loved A Tree Grows in Brooklyn (recently gave it to my 16 year old granddaughter), and read it many times over when I was young; and does anyone remember Jessamyn West "The Friendly Persuasian?": also Catherine Marshall's "Christy?" Really and truly, I mainly read non-fiction, English and American history and bios. If I had to choose an all time favorite, it would have to be Lord of the Rings. Sorry for going on and on, I'm a former librarian! 

Suzy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I almost feel funny posting this,but I've been reading a book by Lawrence Kaplan called "Diagnosis Autism--Now what?". It is a book trying to help you improve the outcome of your child. He has an autistic child himself.

The other book I checked out at the library was a quilt book...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Currently I'm reading Ken Folletts World Without End. It's great. I loved Kite Runner, Thousand Splendid Suns, Glass Castle. Couldn't get into Eat, Pray, Love. The Night Journal by Elizabeth Crook was great. Then, I can't help my self, but I read all the little juicy ones like If I Did It by OJ and Rosie O Donalds whatever it was called. The woman next door to me wrote You can Heal Your Life and gave me a copy but I kinda flip thru it, lol.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> I loved A Tree Grows in Brooklyn (recently gave it to my 16 year old granddaughter), and read it many times over when I was young; Suzy


Every summer for the past 15 yhears, I've read A Tree Grows in Brooklyn and also most of Betty Smith's novels. I just recently gave my 8-year-old granddaughter my original (early 1950's!) copies of Heidi and Anne of Green Gables...she loves them as much as I.

I also often reread Sinclair Lewis The Jungle and Dreiser's American Tragedy. I LOVE the Oldies!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Maureen, I just bought a Tree Grows in Brooklyn last weekend. I hope to read it soon. I've heard it is great!!!
xxoox


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I just finished Marley & Me. The parent of one of my student's told me I'd love it, she was right! It was nice to do some total 'recreational' reading. Most of my reading is centered around my students needs (Overcoming Dyslexia, When Listening Comes Alive, Learning Problems: A Cognitive Approach, etc.)

Julie~ Let me know what you think of the book on Autism you're reading. Sounds like one I may need to read.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't read as much as I used to (always had a book stuck in front of my face as far back as I can remember), but I love to read! Right now I'm reading *Saturday* by Ian McEwan. He also wrote Atonement. I actually am really enjoying *Saturday*. It really makes you think. Before that I was reading *Snow Flower and the Secret Fan*, which was just heart wrenching. It really opened my eyes to some things that I knew about but never really thought about. Don't want to give too much away, but it's about two girls in mid 20th century China. I also read *Kafka On the Shore* by Haruki Murakami. It was strange but wonderful. Such beautiful language and storytelling. *The Wind-Up Bird Chronicles*, also by Murakami, is on my to-read list. *The Vanishing Act of Esme Lennox* was also a quick read but really good. I figured the whole thing out really early in the book, which I'm not sure the author intended, but I still enjoyed getting to the end.

As far as some favorite books, I love all the *Harry Potters, The Time Traveler's Wife* by Audrey Niffenegger (I would love to see this made into a movie one day),* Under the Banner of Heaven* by Jon Krakauer (non-fiction book),* Lisey's Story* by Stephen King (very beautiful while keeping some of King's inherent creepiness),* The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay *by Michael Chabon (seriously probably one of my ALL TIME FAVORITE books... I love love love it!),* Running with Scissors* by Augusten Burroughs (never laughed so hard at a book before),* The Handmaid's Tale* by Margaret Atwood (thought provoking and intriguing),* The Lord of the Rings *(all three) by Tolkien (I don't think I need to say anything about these ),* Life of Pi* by Yann Martel (Loved it),* To Say Nothing of the Dog* by Connie Willis (funny with a twist, time travel, dogs, cats and tons of funny circumstances - I figured it out early, but I had a LOT of fun reading it),* Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell *by Susanna Clarke (very cool if you like Magic - it's a historical fiction novel that rewrites history if Magicians actually existed. Very realistic, not fantastical by any means),* The Golden Compass *(and the others in that series) by Philip Pullman (loved all the thought provoking ideas),* Wicked* by Gregory Maguire (also one of my all time favorite books... The Wicked Witch of the West wasn't really wicked... or was she?) and many many many more. I love too many books to pick just a few and I know I left out a LOT of books, including many classics that I enjoy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I could NOT get through Atonement. lol....It would put me to sleep EVERYtime after 2-3 pages, It would take me a year to read that book, so I just gave up, despite all the *raves*

I just finished a book last night by James Grippando called "Last Call", it was a pretty good thriller with some neat twists and turns. And last week 7th Heaven by James Patterson. I just love his Women's club series, though I've never watched the TV show based on the characters.

Other than that, its been a WHOLE lot of books on drafting sewing patterns and couture sewing techniques. *yawn* lol, but helpful, nonetheless. I have a big stack of books waiting for me at the library drive-thru window, I best go get those today and let you know what is up this week! 

K.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jill,

We should put these all in a list to find them easily! Do you want to add to your list on the first page? Or I can add them to my thread's list (the link Missy gave you) I just love LOVE books. Every night, I try to allot atleast 2 hours to reading 

Kara


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> Jill,
> 
> We should put these all in a list to find them easily! Do you want to add to your list on the first page? Or I can add them to my thread's list (the link Missy gave you) I just love LOVE books. Every night, I try to allot atleast 2 hours to reading
> 
> Kara


Kara, I was thinking the same thing! I'll add them to the list on your thread. I'm floored by the response. In less than 16 hours I now have a reading list of about 50 books, and that doesn't even take into account all of the books on your thread. And I thought I was a reader!!! I can't wait to go to the library/book store!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

May of you have probably already read this one but I just loved The Other Boleyn Girl by Philippa Gregory. It is one I couldn't put down from the very first page.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, I thought Atonement was very slow as well. Saturday is a lot faster paced (it's actually pretty short) and easier to get into.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I loved that one,too.....I did a sort of "hybrid" read on that one....audiobook during my walks with Marley and regular book in the bathtub. Loved the audio for this one (here the british reading was done beautifully), but I didn't realize that it was abridged, so the book and audiobook didn't always mesh up and so the going back and forth between the two was a little harder.



mellowbo said:


> May of you have probably already read this one but I just loved The Other Boleyn Girl by Philippa Gregory. It is one I couldn't put down from the very first page.
> Carole
> xxoox


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Alexa, "Lost Continent" by Bill Bryson is a must read if you liked "Walk in the Woods". It's the story of his trips by car across the U.S. after he had been living in England many years and IMHO better than Walk. 
Maureen, have you read "Joy in the Morning" by Betty Smith? It is a wonderful, probably forgotten, book about a young couple that got married in college and their struggles. In some ways, although the main female character has another name, "she" is Francie.
Allison Weir is another great author of English history, if you like Phillipa Gregory. I really like "The Other Boleyn Girl" and wonder how the movie measures up.
Do any of you remember "Mrs. Mike?" I remember crying and crying over it when I was in high school. Also gave that to 16-year old Samantha, and she cried too! We all need a good cry, it's cleansing! Anyway, it gives me a thrill to know that even in these "modern" days, my granddaughter can read the same books I did as a teen and enjoy them.

Suzy


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> Maureen, have you read "Joy in the Morning" by Betty Smith? It is a wonderful, probably forgotten, book about a young couple that got married in college and their struggles. In some ways, although the main female character has another name, "she" is Francie.Suzy


Oh, YES! I have to admit a strong fascination for Smith's books...they're pure and simple vintage America! Simplistic, but life-meaningful!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I loved Betty Smith's books when I read them years ago.

One of my recent favs was, Sunflower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See.

I see that The Peony, her new book is out and I can't wait to read that. Great Reviews.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm bouncing between the classic and the cheesy..lol

I just read 'pride and prejudice', and I'm starting into 'Mansfield Park' by Jane Austin. In between I have to mix it up because her work is so..inanely good that you actually have to 'think' when you're reading. So I throw in a random romance novel in between..lol. I've gotten stuck on Lisa Kleypas's books because she likes to continue her characters in between different books so a character that you read about in the last book may be the lead hero or heroin in the next book...it feels like you're reading one long book instead of separate shorter ones.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Suzy:

If you like Tony Hillerman's books you might like Aimee & David Thurlo's books that they write about Ella Clah-also set in the Southwest-just be sure and get the Ella Clahn series and not the other one they write-I just can't find the other series interesting.

Pat


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina, The Handmaid's Tale is my favorite book ever!

Margaret Atwood is my supreme hero. I even went to see her in an auditorium filled with Atwood lovers. The Minneapolis Opera was debuting its version of A Handmaid's Tale. Margaret gave a talk about writing, telling us to ask ourselves who our audience is when writing. Honestly, I think this thought has paralyzed me...

She was also promoting her new at the time book, Oryx and Crake, which I read on a train in Germany and Austria. It was amazing! Scary. Amazing. She was signing books that night, and I was so excited as I waited in line to be able to even tell her, my hero of all time, my name. Ha! Her assistant came around the line and asked our names, wrote them down on a sticky note, and put it in the front cover of the book, so Margaret could just keep on with her conversation with her other assistant and not even look up while signing.
I said some dumb thing to her anyway, and she looked up at me like "nice one dumb ****."
I still love her books. But have to say, my bubble's been burst.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

*Paperbackswap.com*

I thought I would mention a great site that I use since it looks like we have a lot of voracious readers here! Have any of you ever visited paperbackswap.com? I have used it a lot, there are thousands of members and I've also gotten hardbacks and audiobooks there.

Basically, you list your first 10 books. This is easy, all you do is type in the ISBN number on the back of every book. The system then brings up a picture and description of the book. (You can list 10 books in under 5 minutes). They automatically award you two free credits good for your first 2 books. Then you use their simple search engine to find books you want. When you find one, you just click "order this book" and that member sends it to you free! When someone chooses one of your books, you mail it to them. Most books cost $1.59 to mail via media mail. Their system will automatically print out the mailing label for you and tell you how much postage to use. I think they can even print the postage for you now. Once the member receives your book, you get another credit. It's really simple and fun.

Other neat features of the site are wish lists, to be read lists, a forum...lots of good stuff. I like the wish list feature, I've probably gotten 70% of the items I've put on my wish list.

I just ordered a book Lina recommended, (got in hardback too!) Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell.

Oh, and it's free!

Hope that helps some people defer their reading expenses!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Suzy:
> 
> If you like Tony Hillerman's books you might like Aimee & David Thurlo's books that they write about Ella Clah-also set in the Southwest-just be sure and get the Ella Clahn series and not the other one they write-I just can't find the other series interesting.
> 
> Pat


Thanks, Pat, I'm always looking for a new series.

Marley and Me was a must read for all dog lovers, but be prepared for tears!

Suzy


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

A few years ago I had heard about a project called "Read a book, LEAVE a book".

The idea was that after you finished a book, you wrote your city and state on the inside cover, and then left it in a public place (a park bench, a doctor's office, a bus, a hotel, etc.) with a note to keep it going. There was a web-site where you could register the "drop", and the hope was that eventually the book would find its way to the list.

I can't remember the web-site, but I still do that all the time. I usually leave a book I've finished in a hotel room if there's a shelf of books, and it's cool to think someone else may just happen upon it and enjoy it as much as I did. (For two of our vacations, we stay in the same exact suite...I LOVE it when we get there, because it's one of the first things I look for! I LOVE it when a book I've left is gone!)

One of my friends still does it, but she writes a short note about why she liked the book on the inside cover as well. Just a fun thing to do!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a great idea Maureen - I think I'll start doing that too! I've left books in hotel rooms or on airplanes but never thought to write a note.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Read a book, leave a book..."*

The web-site is

www.bookcrossing.com

Check it out! Fun!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I love to read and am in 2 book clubs but I’m finding less time to read or knit or do much of anything else since Tessa came home.  My book club teases me because it’s hard to find a book I haven’t read. I actually keep a Word doc of books I’ve read, lol.


This past month I’ve read The Tender Bar by J.R. Moehringer and Suite Francaise Irene Nemirovsky

Currently I’m reading The Sound and the Fury by Faulkner for book club

Some of the ones mentioned that I have also loved:
Water For Elephants
The Secret Life of Bees
The Kite Runner
A Thousand Splendid Suns
The Glass Castle (went to an author lecture at the local college which was fantastic)
Marley and Me (was our One Community, One Book selection and the author came to town) 
Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, Lisa See
The Memory Keeper’s Daughter by Kim Edwards
The Namesake
The Vanishing Act of Esme Lennox
Life of Pi
A Tree Grows in Brooklyn


Other fairly recent faves:

Dean Koontz….and he almost always features a dog in his stories
The No 1 Ladies’ Detective Agency series is quite charming and is being made into a BBC series with Queen Latifah as the main character
the Mitford series
Fifty Acres and A Poodle by Jeanne Laskas is LOL funny. I just picked up the sequel
Big Stone Gap series by Adriana Trigiani
The Good Earth, Pearl Buck
East of Eden by John Steinbeck 
Elizabeth George is a great mystery novelist as is PD James
Charms For An Easy Life, Kaye Gibbons
The Book Thief, Markus Zusak
The Thirteenth Tale, Diane Setterfield
The Knitting Circle, Ann Hood
Digging to America, Anne Tyler
Any Bitter Thing, Monica Wood
The Screwtape Letters, CS Lewis
Author Jodi Picoult, esp My Sister’s Keeper
John Grisham, all his books
Author Elizabeth Berg…love almost all of hers except The Handmaid and the Carpenter
A Girl Named Zippy by Haven Kimmel and the sequel She Got Up Off the Couch
The Devil in the White City by Erik Larson (of particular interest if you’re from the Chicago area)
Author Chris Bohjalian: Midwives, The Buffalo Soldier and The Double Bind
Year of Wonders, Geraldine Brooks
The Lady and the Unicorn by Tracy Chevalier ( I liked this better than The Girl With the Pearl Earring)
The Passion of Artemesia by Susan Vreeland


Maureen, I always have a Henri Nouwen Book on my bedside table. I love him

Lina, my DD and I saw Wicked last year in Chicago and she bought the book for me at Christmas but I haven’t gotten around to reading it yet

One highly overrated book IMHO that got lots of buzz this past year is A History of Love by Nicole Krauss. I thought it was a snooze fest. But probably someone here loved it...it's a chocolate/vanilla world, right?

Ach, I could go on and on and on and know I've left many faves out but will stop now 

Oh and I am all for mind candy beach reads too that I didn’t even list, lol.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JAN! Egads!

That is some list! lol I should really keep a word/iwork  file on the books I've read! That's a great idea.

I, too..thought the History of Love was overrated...pretty predictable too. Though, I'm not really into 'love stories'. *yawn* I'd rather have atleast 2-3 other plots going on (interesting ones!)

Shelly, I haven't heard of that site, but I will check it out! I was telling Jan awhile back that last year or so, I realized the ungodly amount of $ I was spending at Barnes and Noble or Borders and I vowed to start going to the library! lol. I've saved a SMALL fortune, but I still buy books (just not as much) and I have the stashed in bookcases everywhere. Anyone that comes into my house realizes I'm a book-girl! Yesterday, my DH was talking about building out the attic to store more of my books! LOL

Thank god for the library online library and drive thru window (where they know Gucci by name! lol)

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I want to know where you all find the time to read. I'm lucky if I can get in 2-3 pages at a time. Have you found some extra hours in the day and no one is telling me. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! I guess its like any hobby, you just MAKE time for it. I wish I had more hours in the day too.

But for me, I usually try to be off the computer at 5 everyday and stay off. Because my kids all trickle home around 5 and dh and I just try to be available for homework, dinner, etc. and then once all that is done, I crawl in bed with a book and read for a few hours.

In the summer, we have a pool out back and I read while watching the kids swim, too. Or, if we go to the beach.

I read pretty fast.....I went through 1/2 a book last night.. in about 2 hours. 

Kara


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Jan B*

We share alot of the same have-read!

The Year of Wonders has ended up being one of those books you just don't forget for some reason.

Also, I loved The Ladder of Years and Breathing Lessons and 
My Sister's Keeper and Blessings and ..........

Too many books...too little time!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

JanB said:


> This past month I've read The Tender Bar by J.R. Moehringer and Suite Francaise Irene Nemirovsky
> QUOTE]
> 
> Jan, I recently read *The Tender Bar*. I wasn't thrilled with it, but it wasn't bad. It put me in mind of *A Million Little Pieces* and *Running With Scissors*.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

That's one reason why I started putting audiobooks on to my ipod. I walk Marley every day for at least a half hour and I do listen to them in the car on long rides, too, so you can get through a book in nice chunks.

Btw...there are several audiobook clubs online, but only audible.com is directly compatible with the ipod. The other one, you have to burn them to CDs first and then re-upload to itunes where they often get placed without their titles, but just show up as Track 1, Track 2 etc. and of course then you mix up the books...not worth it.

With audible.com you can get a 3 month subscription 1/2 off ($7.49 for the 1 book subscription), so I got a few books that would have cost a whole lot more than that for very little.

Alexa



irnfit said:


> I want to know where you all find the time to read. I'm lucky if I can get in 2-3 pages at a time. Have you found some extra hours in the day and no one is telling me. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havaluv said:


> I thought I would mention a great site that I use since it looks like we have a lot of voracious readers here! Have any of you ever visited paperbackswap.com? I have used it a lot, there are thousands of members and I've also gotten hardbacks and audiobooks there.


Wow I was just going to put a couple of boxes of books out back so that someone would take them but think I'll do this instead.
We have a different system where I live. Our garages are in back of our houses to keep the streets free and what we don't want...it can be anything from a cedar chest to an old stove, etc. we put on the access street that the garages are on and people know it's all free and to grab what they need.
I think I'll give this a try since books have gone up so high in price.
What a great idea!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jan,

Re the Mitford series....Jan Karon has gotten better and better. I think her last, "Return (or is it Home?) to Holly Springs" is the best yet. 

Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I loved "the life of Pi" I also loved "the Red Tent" by anita diamont and "People of the Book" by geraldine brook-- I have been on a biblical theme of late for some reason (I'm currently reading anne rice's Christ the Lord-- she was better at Vampires) 

One of my favorite books ever is "To Dance with the White Dog" By Terry Kay. it is kind of an older book-but my DH just read it and loved it too. It is very sweet. 

I also loved "Marly and Me"-- I laughed ...I cried ...I was weep

And if you never have read it read "the Fountain Head" by Ayn Rand... and a "Man in Full" by Thomas Wolf. Now I usually don't have a head for these writers usually-- but I really liked these two.

But I have to say the one that stays with me as being one of my favs of all time is "The Secret Life of Bees" what wonderful characters.

And I always filter in some Dan Brown, John Grisham, and Alice Hoffman for some formulaic stuff.... 

I haven't heard of the Infidel.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm bouncing all over with my reading. We just pulled out the books from the Left Behind series and are reading them all again. I'm trying to plow my way through Babylon Rising by one of the authors of the Left Behind series and it's a slo-o-o-o-w read. Kind of boring too although we couldn't read the Left Behind series fast enough.
All the books by Laurien Berenson http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b...de=18,69300&field-keywords=Berenson&x=13&y=19 I really enjoyed. She's a PI and is always involved in a mystery and has a standard poodle that she got from her Aunt who is a breeder. She writes a lot about health testing and manages to make the books fun to read and entertaining.
If you want to read a book with a Havanese in it, my Ellie's dam is in The Cold Moon by Deaver. Her name is Jackson and the author goofed and made her a him.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Julie, have you read Animals In Translation by Temple Grandin? The subtitle is "Using the Mysteries of Autism to Decode Animal Behavior." I thought it was such an interesting book and one you might want to read if you haven't already.

I just got my girlie books in yesterday!! First up is Certain Girls by Jennifer Weiner. I'm starting that one this morning...about to go blow dry my hair!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Mauren, I think you can't forget Year of Wonders because of that ending! Ya think? 

Jill, I agreed, I didn't care for The Tender Bar that much but I swear a lady in my book club actually had TEARS in her eyes when she was talking about it! I had tears in mine for suffering through it ound:

Michele, I always have a book with me and whip it out whenever I am waiting anywhere. Its' amazing how much you can get read in small increments. And when I have any free time I read, I don't watch TV hardly at all. And audiobooks count as reading! But it is harder now that I have Tessa.

Suzy, I agree, and somehow amidst all my crises this Fall I missed the recent release. I saw it in the library last week and plan to check it out for our beach trip next week. They are such feel-good books.

Jan, how cool that your dog is in a book even if she was transgendered ound:

I'm close to buying the Cliff Notes for The Sound and the Fury and winging it at the next meeting...UGH.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Missy, I loved *The Red Tent* too, that was really good.

Lina, I just got *Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell* that you recommended from paperbackswap.com. It's HUGE! She sent me the hardback and it is 782 pages long! I'll let you know how I like it...I have one more in my "to be read pile" that I'll probably read first.



> With audible.com you can get a 3 month subscription 1/2 off ($7.49 for the 1 book subscription), so I got a few books that would have cost a whole lot more than that for very little.


Thanks, Alexa for that info. I'm going to check into that!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I read mostly non-fiction these days, but I also loved The Red Tent and Marley & Me. I found The Lovely Bones riveting too. I also could not put down Escape (by Carolyn Jessop) about how she fleed with her 8 children from the FLDS cult that is in the news a lot these days - it wasn't very well written, but the content is just horrifying and fascinating at the same time. I could not believe this type of thing exists in America today.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought I'd bump this thread up since it's prime summer reading time and also for the benefit of newcomers who might have some great suggestions for us voracious readers on the forum!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Great idea Susan! I need some new ideas.
My latest have been The Bolyen (sp) Inheritance which I loved but it really required The Other Boylen Girl first. (which was also excellent.)
Molikai was good, about the Leper island off Hawaii in the early 1900's. My book club is now reading The Bastard of Istanbul but I'm not far enough into it to give an opinion.
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, glad you brought this up! I have recently read *The Brief History of the Dead* by Kevin Brockmeier that I really enjoyed! It could have been edited better in that I think some parts of it dragged, but it was well written and I LOVED the idea behind it - that people exist after death as long as someone is alive to remember them and what would happen to these people if we were in a post-apocalyptic world.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, I hope this doesn't paint some twisted picture of me...but I just finished Snuf by Chuck Palahniuk who wrote the book Fight Club. A guy lent this to my husband, and I was like "what the hell is this?" Well, last week my husband was gone in Hawaii and I was sitting down with a glass of wine when all of a sudden a bat is flying around my house! :jaw: I freaked out and left the lights on and Posh and I ran up to my bedroom. I called my husband, shut the door to the downstairs, and decided to deal with the bat the next day when it was sleeping. I was wide awake with nothing to read except this "book about a porno movie" by my bed. Boredom got the best of me and I started reading it. I LOVED it! I am a pretty prudish person, but the writing was sooo exciting and fantastic and really after a while the porn part is so in the background. I finished the book in three days and I haven't done that for a long while. There was excitement, plot twist, and great character description. So I highly recommend it. Hopefully no one will judge you at the library! 

The last book I read so quickly was Eat, Pray, Love which I know many of you have read and loved. I am now reading Walker Percy's The Moviegoer which is not so easy a read, but I'm getting sucked in. Have any of you read the book The Alchemist? A dear friend recommended it to me.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Well, last week my husband was gone in Hawaii and I was sitting down with a glass of wine when all of a sudden a bat is flying around my house! :jaw: I freaked out and left the lights on and Posh and I ran up to my bedroom. I called my husband, shut the door to the downstairs, and decided to deal with the bat the next day when it was sleeping.


Amy, I have to ask.....your husband is in Hawaii, you and the bat are in Minnesota....you called him to take care of the bat....did he do it? (I'm laughing with you, not at you, really:laugh

Well, you definitely have a wide range of reading material. I'm glad you mentioned Snuf because it's not something I would have picked up on my own. That's what I like about book clubs, you read things you never would have considered on your own and find so many books that you really like.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jill I had to call my husband to give him a report that included the bat. So, his mom who was with him in Hawaii said to him "You're in Heaven, and Amy is in Hell." 

I actually asked him who I should call to get rid of it. We ended up calling my neighbor who came over the next day with a cottage cheese container, caught the sleeping bat, and let it on it's merry way.

Fortunately, it was sleeping right above my door so I found it easily. We've had several get in because the screen on the top of our chimney has fallen off and we have a really high pitched roof so we have to hire someone to put it back on! One time last summer a bat was sleeping behind our couch and did you know they have to "drop" to fly? Well this sleeping bat, now woken, "dropped" right on my chest. I was watching late night t.v. and started screaming because this "thing" and at the time I didn't know it was a bat, had fallen on me out of nowhere and it was BIG! I knew it was a critter of some sort. Well we have a big couch and I was on one end and my husband was on the other and I ran to his side screaming bloody murder. He was as usual, asleep in front of the t.v. He woke to my screaming and started screaming! It was pretty darn funny!

He actually told some friends that story while we were at a restaurant and the waitress was just delivering our food as he is telling the story and I end up wearing hot nacho cheese. Let's just say he talks with his hands. Fortunately, I wasn't too burned by the hot cheese and I have a sense of humor. I'm sure our friends were talking about us for a while...

Sorry to make this post so long. But really the book is good and my husband even asked me if I felt like a pervert reading it and I said "no" that it was just a really great book. Then again, I do like Charles Bukowski too...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> One time last summer a bat was sleeping behind our couch and did you know they have to "drop" to fly? Well this sleeping bat, now woken, "dropped" right on my chest. I was watching late night t.v. and started screaming because this "thing" and at the time I didn't know it was a bat, had fallen on me out of nowhere and it was BIG! I knew it was a critter of some sort. Well we have a big couch and I was on one end and my husband was on the other and I ran to his side screaming bloody murder. He was as usual, asleep in front of the t.v. He woke to my screaming and started screaming! It was pretty darn funny!...


ound:ound:ound: Amy, you just made my day!!! I'm sittiing in the office laughing, while not talking with anyone. Once again busted having fun when I should be working.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amy, what an exciting life you have! That would have scared me to death! About The Alchemist......I didn't really enjoy it but others from my book club did. It is still on the best sellers list. It's kinda one of those inspirational follow your dream book.
Carole


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Books! I just picked up 4 new books to take to the beach. There's nothing I like better than to sit under an umbrella and read a book, then glance up and see the ocean. But I have to have a book! Just finished "Middlesex" by Jeffrey Eugenides (ok), and "The Septembers of Shiraz," (better) and now I'm reading "Abide with Me" by Elizabeth Strout. Don't know whether I'll like it or not. But one of the books I bought is called "Telex from Cuba" by Rachel Kushner. It's a brand new novel, but from the reviews I read I think it reads like a memoir. I wonder if it will mention dogs??? 
Like Ruthann, I read a lot of books because I'm virtually friendless since I just moved to Maryland from NY and I don't have a job yet. Come fall I'll have to change those 2 things. 

Thank goodness for you guys!
Carol


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness, Amy I loved your bat story - especially that you were able to make your husband scream too. I'd go broke trying to read all these wonderful books. Guess I better find my new local library really soon.

Thanks for all the great tips. I adore reading!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

This is a short list of some of the books I enjoyed:

Peony In Love and Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa Lee

Unaccustomed Earth and the Namesake by Jhumpa Lahri

The Madonna of Leningrad by Debra Dean

The Collection by Gioia Diliberto
The Red Scarf by Kate Furnivall

The Girls by Lori Lansens 
Banker to the Poor by Muhammad Yunnis

Chopsticks

Elayne and Racquet
Happy Reading


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Has anyone purchased the Reader Digital Book by Sony that's sold at Borders? This isn't a book title, it's an electronic format for reading - similar to an I-Pod. You can download up to 160 eBooks. A friend has it and just loves it. I went and looked at it, it looks pretty cool, I just have very mixed feelings about giving up the joy of going to the bookstore and carrying that real, physical book.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I highly recommend Mildred Armstrong Kalish's Little Heathens. It is a book simply about growing up in the midwest during the depression on a farm.
It is a wonderful, refreshing wake up call in today's disposable, complicated and wasteful society written by an elderly woman with an amazing memory for detail. It is a memoire, available in paperback.
Next up is On the Road by Jack Kerouak.
D.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carol you've described my perfect day........beach, beach umbrella and a book!! I'd add a nice iced tea and a trusty dog and I'm all set. Heaven....sigh.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jill, I'm with you. I need to feel a book in my hand. I downloaded a book once and reading it on the computer was just not fun. I love books and book stores and libraries.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oooh Debra Little Heathens sounds wonderful!!! I'm checking out my library to see if I can request a copy.

Yes, I'm with you all on the "real" book thing. I have a hard time with audio books for this same reason. I love the smell of the pages, and the weight of the book, and I love that people can snoop about what I'm reading!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Jill, I'm with you. I need to feel a book in my hand. I downloaded a book once and reading it on the computer was just not fun. I love books and book stores and libraries.


Oh Susan I totally agree. I can wander for hours in a book store. Just take the credit card out of my hand first! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I highly recommend Mildred Armstrong Kalish's Little Heathens. It is a book simply about growing up in the midwest during the depression on a farm.


This sounds like one I would love. I've begun looking for books about/based upon the depression of the 1930's since that's when my own parents were born. I want to read about what it was like for their parents.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*hav book club*

What about a hav book club, bring your book and your hav.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm reading .... ummmm.... havaneseforum.com...It's a little bit of drama, autobiography, fantasy and romance...and porn if you count the bikini shots...


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Elayne, a book club sounds like a great idea! If the doggy distractions are not too much!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> I'm reading .... ummmm.... havaneseforum.com...It's a little bit of drama, autobiography, fantasy and romance...and porn if you count the bikini shots...


ound:
I heard it made the Top Ten List!!! All categories - drama, suspense, humor, murder mystery....:thumb:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Barbara Walters book is SOOOOOOOO good. At least I think it is since we all know I LOVE HER! I have learned a lot reading it actually.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

I never go anywhere without a book. I read any time that I'm waiting in line at the drive thru, on my lunch hour, airplane, at bedtime, etc. I just recently finished "Too Close to the Falls" by Catherine Gildiner. It was hilarious. A memoir about the author's childhood during the 1950's growing up close to Niagra Falls. My daughter loved it too. I'm looking forward to reading her next one when it comes out. "Five Quarters of the Orange" by Joanne Harris is also very good. "The Captains and the Kings" by Taylor Caldwell. Really, anything by Taylor Caldwell is good. They're hard to find, but I noticed on the Barnes & Noble website that several of her books are being re-published, so I plan to re-read them. I'm reading the Judas Strain by James Rollins, and so far so good. I have the Red Tent, but haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, I gotta go to Borders this afternoon. I am nearly finished with The Book of Names by Jill Gregory and Karen Tintori and I'll be bookless if I don't go. So many of the suggestions on this thread sound great.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Amazon's Kindle*



Jill in Mich said:


> Has anyone purchased the Reader Digital Book by Sony that's sold at Borders? This isn't a book title, it's an electronic format for reading - similar to an I-Pod. You can download up to 160 eBooks. A friend has it and just loves it. I went and looked at it, it looks pretty cool, I just have very mixed feelings about giving up the joy of going to the bookstore and carrying that real, physical book.


I keep looking at Amazon's Kindle - which is similar. Download anywhere - anytime and you can also dowload magazines. Check it out before buying the other one as I think the reviews were better. It was sold out for a LONG time but is now back in stock. I thought it would be good when we go to Mexico on vacation since its difficult to carry enough books to last two weeks and it can be difficult to find something you want to read at the stores there (unless you find a Borders ) Especially NOW since airlines charge for the bags!


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

The best book I've read LATELY is Desperate Housewives Eating Bon Bons. It was wonderful... hey maybe we should start a bookclub, get a new book that just came out and we all read it (of course maybe give us a month for those that are super busy)! That might be fun!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If yall want to do that, I could start a Book section on the forum. Maybe sub forums for different books, or you could pick a book and make subforums for different sections of the book so those could discuss it at their pace. Could be fun.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I'm in for doing it, does anybody want to be in charge? Last week of the month we could look on the best seller's list, new releases and vote on which one we want to read? I've never been in a bookclub but I watched the movie of Jane Austin Bookclub and then wanted to join one!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd love a book section on the forum since searching for this thread when it disappears is a pain since I am awful at remembering thread titles.
A forum book club would be cool.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just finished Duma Key by Stephen King. I love him!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Melissa what a fabulous idea - it would be so great to be able to have a list of pre-tested novels to read. I'd love to see a book section.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Melissa a book section would be awesome! You rock! I love the idea of a book club too, it will get me more motivated to read books recommended by others.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I just finished The 19th Wife and The Monster of Florence. They're both good reads but I think I preferred the 19th Wife. Is a book club starting Melissa? Or maybe later?
Carole


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just finshed reading the following in the last month

The Alchemist - fantastic and inspirational
The Gunslinger - Stephen King

Currently just started Standard of Honor - book 2 in a trilogy of the templers - Fiction. I really enjoyed book 1

The following 2 books just arrived from Amazon and are now waiting to be read - quotes from Amazon

History of Africa by Kevin Shillington


> Shillington provides a good survey style textbook on African history from antiquity to the modern period. He covers in great detail and quality of the relationship between Africa and Islam as well as the nature of slavery and apartheid. He covers the slave trade in quite a bit of detail, explaining the value of the African as a marketable commodity. He also explains the origins of apartheid as a colonial parting gift that became entrenched racist national policy for more than fifty years. Shillington's survey is quite appropriate for a high school African history class, an undergraduate African history survey or introduction or even as a first book for a graduate African history course. The topics covered here are obviously from an Africanist point of view although there is a minimum, if any, level of bias on Shillington's part.


Eyewitness to Power by David Gergen


> Few observers are as qualified to comment on the merits of presidential leadership as is Gergen, having served as a speechwriter and adviser to fourchief executives. In these finely etched tales of his time with Nixon, Ford, Reagan and Clinton, Gergen not only explains what made these men tick but also draws broader lessons on what makes for presidential greatness. It begins, he says, with strength of character; then a president must have a clear and compelling vision of what he wants to accomplish, and must be able to communicate this vision to the American people. Organizationally, he must be able to work with other centers of political power, particularly Congress; be decisive in his early actions in office; and have around him strong and prudent advisors. Finally, he must inspire. This is a lot to ask of any leader, and Gergen admits that none of those for whom he worked quite had it all, though in his estimation Reagan came closest. Both Nixon and Clinton were men of brilliance, he says, yet harbored deeply flawed characters; Ford was honest and capable but never quite defined his goals. Reagan, for all his considerable virtuesAcourage, conviction, visionAtoo often allowed his inattention to detail and hands-off management style to derail his intentions. While some may debate Gergen's assessments, his own eye for detail and knack for narrative are to be admired. He brings to life the everyday world of the presidency and provides telling portraits of these fallible yet fascinating leaders


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

*I just read a 650 pg book less then 24 hrs!*

And my eyeballs hurt! lol

But, the book is awesome! Its called "Twilight" by Mechelle Mayer. Its really the Twilight Series. So, I read "Twilight" in a week... but yesterday I purchased "New Moon" and I was addicted! Its like a drug! You just cant put it down. My Havanese and Yorkie were NOT happy that mom was not paying atten to them. LOL Figures. So, my Bugsy would stick his noes inbetween my boobs and the book when I was laying down holding my book! LOL Very suttle I know!  SUCH A BOY!

I am starting Eclips tomorrow. Iam too tired to start it tonight after my major reading session.

I am also a big fan of Harry Potter. I have met more and more adults who like it. When I used to work for a major Toy Store there would be lines around the store, FULL of kids, hundreds... all waiting for HP. I was shocked. So, I finally sat down one day and read the "Frist Years" which is " HP Sourcer Stone" and I was hooked. I read all seven books in less then four months.

And anyone who knows me, knows I HATE reading. So, it has to be a good book if I like!

S


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Me and my two daughters have read the Twilight series. They are both done a I am on the last one Breaking Dawn. You know the first Twilight movie comes out on Nov. 21st. We are so excited to see it. 

Now we all want a vampire for a boyfriend. 

You can read the rough draft of Midnight Sun, which is Edwards's version of Twilight on her website.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I am completely obsessed with Twilight. I have read the series several times and listen to the audiobooks constantly. I am glad I found something to occupy my post Potter depression!!!

I love Edward and I hope that Stephenie continues Midnight Sun. The first 12 chapters (which I've read four times now) are brilliant.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> I keep looking at Amazon's Kindle - which is similar. Download anywhere - anytime and you can also dowload magazines. Check it out before buying the other one as I think the reviews were better. It was sold out for a LONG time but is now back in stock. I thought it would be good when we go to Mexico on vacation since its difficult to carry enough books to last two weeks and it can be difficult to find something you want to read at the stores there (unless you find a Borders ) Especially NOW since airlines charge for the bags!


BTW my coworker bought the Sony Reader and absolutely loves it. I took a look at it and was quite impressed. The only one thing I don't like is you can't pass a book along. Now, after I finish a good book I put in on my desk at work and give it to anyone who wants to read it. I don't ask for it back, just that they pass it along. With an electronic reader it makes it impossible.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I really like audiobooks. I listen in the car/doing dishes/working out/etc. I pay $14.95/month at audible.com and I get a credit once a month for a free download. Most books are only one credit. Anytime I want, I can buy one for a discounted price.

I just downloaded The Story of Edgar Sawtelle. Has anybody read that one? It looked intriguing.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

When something sounds like an Urban Legend, it almost always is...

http://www.snopes.com/politics/palin/palin.asp


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Missy, 

I feel through this forum that you are a friend, and I do not want to say anything negative. However, you should have checked the facts before posting. According to Snopes, that Sarah Palin wanted to bann these books is NOT TRUE. 

This is particularly interesting to me because I am a librarian, who has worked in public libraries as well as volunteering in church and Christian school libraries. I am a Christian; many of my beliefs might classify me as "Evangelical" although I am a member and attend the Lutheran Church, but banning books, NEVER!

I feel the quote you cited was aimed against Palin as an Evangelical Christian. It is another bad rap given to us who are Christians. We are not the ignorant cretins many want to believe we are.

Peace,
Suzy


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just finished Three Bags Full. It's about a flock of sheep who try to solve their shepherd's murder. Pretty entertaining.

And no offense, Suzy, but it is usually the right wing religious folks who try to ban books. I know not ALL Christians feel that way, but when you see stories about book banning, that's who is usually involved.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

To be honest guys-- I just thought this was a pretty cool list of books...Yes I should have checked facts. I in no way think anyone is an ignorant cretin. not her, and certainly not anyone on this forum. regardless of your views someone does not get to be governor by being stupid. I personally found nothing in the body of the snopes report that made me feel this list was either fact or fiction. It was pretty un-conclusive. 

I consider you a friend Suzy too and hate jeopardize that. 

I think I'm going to stick to IWAP!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

This sounds like it belongs on the "Political" thread, but I would like to clarify. I don't have a "Vote for Sarah Palin" sticker on my car; I am with the rest of the country in that I don't know much about her. What I objected to in your post, Missy, was that her Christianity (I don't even know what church she goes to) was touted as a basis for her "fascist" book-banning. 

Everyone once in a while we see an article in the newspaper about someone or rarely, some group, suing a school or library district because they want a particular book taken off the library shelf. May I address that from my experience? As a public librarian, I purchased books that reflected the community - that is, the wants and needs of my specific patronage. I have not worked in a public school library but as a parent I could understand that perhaps a particular book might not be appropriate for a school library. There is one Stephen King book that comes to mind...I can't think of the title, for this was twenty years ago, but the story line was about a woman tied to a bed during sex and her lover was on top of her when he had a fatal heart attack and the rest of the story was him decomposing on top of her. THAT I don't think as a parent I would want my Middle School child to read. Common sense has to be used. 

I have never in my memory had someone complain about a book in the public library. There is always a policy in place with procedures to be used if there should be a complaint.

I don't know how broad a brush is being used to paint the book-banners with the word "Christian" or even "right-wing Christian." Is a right-wing Christian someone who believes in the Divinity of Christ? Who passes out literature on a street corner? Or a member of a separatist group like Branch Dividian? Or a convenient tag for someone or some group we might disagree with or even find threatening? I think that if there is a "Christian" with political and social views that we consider "strange", "nutty" "or just plain crazed" we would find that his/her views come before his/her Christianity, not after it. In other words, people use Christianity as a cloak for many things. Please consider this. 

Christianity, books and libraries are some things I DO know about. I won't go on about this. Guess you touched a nerve with me, Missy. But you are my friend! 

Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Your point is taken Suzy. I am sorry I hit a nerve. The example you site is a good one. But should that Stephen King book be banned? Or should it be placed in a special section of a Library with restrictions? Just another point of view. I am going to delete that post since it's source is questionable. 
:focus: sorry I hijacked this thread with this.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Missy, You don't have to delete anything. It's a good conversation. 

As for your question, should that Stephen King book I mentioned be in a Middle School 6th - 8th grade library? It's a difficult question for me because generally my experience is in the public system and not in public schools, although I did some work for the School Board back in the '80's evaluating textbooks for gender bias. Librarians generally hate "special sections" and they are rather an out-dated idea today; (in fact, in the '90s we were told not to discriminate between a child's card and an adult card. In that time, in our system, a child could check out anything non-fiction but had to have their parent's permission to check out adult fiction) - As a Mom with a child in Middle School, I believe this particular King book should not have been purchased for the school library to begin with. Although I know there are parents out there who would be indignant if their child was "denied" the chance to read it. There are hundreds if not thousands of books appropriate to Middle School and that is not one of them.

Common sense should prevail in a situation like this. 

Ok back to "Good Books We've Read Lately." Here are the two best books I've read this summer: "The Shack" which is a powerful story about a grieving, bitter man who gets invited by the Trinity to spend a week-end with them; only the Trinity isn't quite in the orthodox form...a book with a powerful non-denominational Christian message; and "Escape on the Pearl," a non-fiction about the Underground Railroad and slavery in the Nation's capital - I think it would be enthralling for anyone interested in history.

That's all from me tonight!

Suzy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> BTW my coworker bought the Sony Reader and absolutely loves it. I took a look at it and was quite impressed. The only one thing I don't like is you can't pass a book along. Now, after I finish a good book I put in on my desk at work and give it to anyone who wants to read it. I don't ask for it back, just that they pass it along. With an electronic reader it makes it impossible.


DH has a Kindle and really loves it since he travels quite a bit and it's easy to take along. We both read a lot, usually every day, and he has enjoyed it. I don't want one because I pass along books as well. My friends and I all pass books around. I like to hang out in the bookstore looking for bargains too.

I tend to read fiction, fluff stuff really. Right now I'm enjoying The Bright Side of Disaster by Katherine Center. I love books set in England and Ireland!!!


----------

